# how many hours a day/week do you work in airforce



## unknown198 (10 Apr 2019)

how many hours a day/week do you work in airforce?


----------



## mariomike (10 Apr 2019)

unknown198 said:
			
		

> how many hours a day/week do you work in airforce?



As a Pilot?



			
				unknown198 said:
			
		

> I'm wondering where I would be stationed if I were to join the air force and become a pilot?


----------



## unknown198 (10 Apr 2019)

As a Pilot*


----------



## Loachman (10 Apr 2019)

It depends.

It depends upon specific flying community, on rank and position, whether one is in a flying position or not, whether one is deployed or on exercise or not.

There's a ton of useful information already on this Most Exquisite Site. Please read through older relevant threads. You'll learn far more, and benefit far more, that way.

Success in the Pilot Training Programme is due to a number of factors: inherent skill, talent, and ability, motivation, and, to a lesser degree, luck. One either has the requisite skill, talent, and ability, or one does not. Luck, either good or bad, happens or it does not. The only thing over whichone has any control is motivation, which includes the ability to apply oneself and work hard enough. There is a metric buttload of study required to get through. It cannot be over-estimated.

If you want to enjoy any measure of success, you may as well begin that study right here and get into the right habit.

I am not trying to come across as harsh, just give you a little insight regarding what you need to do to succeed.

This applies to your other thread as well.


----------



## Pusser (11 Apr 2019)

It's hard to say.  First I think the Air Force needs to define, "work."


----------



## dimsum (11 Apr 2019)

Pusser said:
			
		

> It's hard to say.  First I think the Air Force needs to define, "work."



I'm assuming you're being facetious, but even within the RCAF "work" is defined differently.  For example, SAR Sqns have periods where they are at home, but on call so that's a workday for them.  Even sitting in the back "resting" on a long flight, there are physiological issues that affect you - time change, noise, vibration, etc.  A "joyride" in the back is work as well.

Then there's crew rest which is mandated for safety, etc.


----------



## Pusser (11 Apr 2019)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I'm assuming you're being facetious, but even within the RCAF "work" is defined differently.  For example, SAR Sqns have periods where they are at home, but on call so that's a workday for them.  Even sitting in the back "resting" on a long flight, there are physiological issues that affect you - time change, noise, vibration, etc.  A "joyride" in the back is work as well.
> 
> Then there's crew rest which is mandated for safety, etc.



Of course I'm being facetious  ;D.

However, I am reminded of the joke:

Folks were sitting around the hangar and were the mood was grim.  They were fed up with their situation and wanted change, but didn't know how to bring it about.  "Why don't we go on strike?" said one young airman.  

"We can't do that," said the sergeant.  "It's against the law."  

"I know," said the corporal, the squadron communist and NDP supporter, "let's work to rule!" 

"What's that," asked the others.

The corporal explains, "That's where we show up for work and leave each day exactly on time and we only do exactly what we're told."

"Screw that!" said the others, "we're not working longer hours and doing more work, just to get our way!"


----------



## Drallib (30 Jan 2020)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Of course I'm being facetious  ;D.
> 
> However, I am reminded of the joke:
> 
> ...



 :rofl:


----------



## Drallib (30 Jan 2020)

I'm an Aircraft Structures Technician and I work Monday - Friday, 7:30am - 3:30pm (0730 - 1530 for you Army types).

But remember that in the military we have to be ready at all times. I'm on Op Renaissance which means if a natural disaster happens in the world, I could be called to go in 48 hours.

If the Pilots need more flight hours (because there's a quota) then we could be working weekends.

I could go on, but you get the point.


----------

